# Rides from Deception Pass / North Whidbey



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, we're going camping this weekend at Deception Pass State Park. I don't know about rides in that area. I found some routes at the south end of Whidbey, but is there good riding on the north end of the island? Is Route 20 to be avoided? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

